# Looking for round pen. ASAP!



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

Round Pen needed desperately! I need at least 7 12 foot panels to make a paddock for a wild mustang I am applying for through Teens and Oregon Mustangs. I live about 30 miles south east of Portland, OR, but I am willing to drive to Corvallis, Eugene, Salem, or anywhere about the same distance away. please J am literally desperate. I have not sent in the application yet, but I need this pen by like March or EARLY April. thanks everyone in advance


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

You should not go and adopt a wild horse on a whim. You first need to establish a safe and adequate enclosure. A round pen is not adequate. Do you have a shelter or any plan for feeding in place?


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

You need to change the title of this thread. This is not an emergency. And you should post this in tack classifieds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't forget that if the mustang _isn't_ already gentled, you'll also need those panels to be at least 6' tall, which are relatively hard to find. Have you checked out your local feed/tack stores? Have you browsed your local Craigslist and classified ads?

I got mine from here
D D Gates Panels (D D Gates Panel) - Merkel, Texas (TX) | Company Profile
(here's a picture of my panels)









(with my mustang)









They are 6' tall and very heavy duty. Mine are the lightest weight they make, 10' long and weigh about 60-70 pounds each. The only bad part is, they only ship by the truck-load as far as I know. 

But, how I got mine is I added my order to another guy who was wanting about half a truckload. He added my order and orders for several other folks on to it and I just paid him when they came in. You might consider doing something like that, advertising and order for others to fill a load to get them shipped to you.


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

look people I already have two horses and I show in 4 h. I am ready for this. I've been preparing. I need this pen so it really is an emergency because can't apply if I font get one. the mustang will be a yearling so panels minimum need to be 5 ft BLM standards. I looked it up. And I don't need people judging me. all I want to know is where to find panels.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

You don't "need" a yearling, untamed mustang. This sounds fishy and careless all over to me...


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

RideHorses1626 said:


> look people I already have two horses and I show in 4 h. I am ready for this. I've been preparing. I need this pen so it really is an emergency because can't apply if I font get one. the mustang will be a year-long so panels minimum need to be 5 ft BLM standards. I looked it up. And I don't need people judging me. all I want to know is where to find panels.


well that would have been helpful info the first time around, nobody judged you they only used what info they had available.


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Help round pen needed fast!*

thank you smrobs for being nice and giving me answers to my question


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

RideHorses1626 said:


> look people I already have two horses and I show in 4 h. I am ready for this.


No your not, you don't have a pen



RideHorses1626 said:


> I've been preparing.


Good keep preparing, check your local stores?



RideHorses1626 said:


> I need this pen so it really is an emergency because can't apply if I font get one.


No an emergency is that you need the vet, or there is a disaster.

.


RideHorses1626 said:


> And I don't need people judging me. all I want to know is where to find panels.


Farm supply store?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

You have two whole horses? Congratulations.

Did you train those horses yourself or did you buy them trained?

And if your 4H is anything like the 4H around my area ...... being in 4H is nothing to boast bout (sadly).

Regardless, just from your couple of posts on this forum, I highly doubt that you are ready to handle a mustang.
1) You think it is an emergency to get a round pen, when you haven't even sent in your application yet, when even if you did, you don't get the horse until March.
2) This sounds like something you decided 15 minutes ago. Have you seriously thought this through and/or gotten the approval of your parents and/or have a trainer to work with?
3) I lived in Oregon for 3 years, just outside of Portland. There's plenty of *farm stores* to go and BUY some panels and make your own round pen. If you don't have the money to do that, then maybe you shouldn't get another horse. (Who potentially will send you to the hospital = $$$$ in hospital bills)
3) And if you don't know you can buy panels at a farm store (since you said you need to know where to find these), then again, maybe you shouldn't be buying a mustang if you don't even know where to find basic supplies. Expect to spend almost $1,000 on a round pen. Panels are not cheap. Plus you'll need hay to feed this horse. Some sort of water source or tub. Once the horse is even touchable, it'll need vet work, farrier work, dental work, etc. All those things another horse costs. 

Enough said. 

Unless you have more experienced training background to give us, you ARE a teenager and we have no reason to believe (at this point) that you are capable of adopting and successfully training a mustang without you getting seriously hurt, or without the mustang getting seriously hurt. 

We are not judging. We are concerned for your safety. If you are going to post on a public forum, we aren't just going to pat your back and tell you "good job". We are going to speak the truth. You've got to grow some skin (and maturity) to handle the truth.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

If all else fails check Craigslist I have seen them on there before and sometimes there is adds for them from company's on there also..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

^^^ like!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

hberrie said:


> ^^^ like!


....there IS a like button.


getting these panels IS NOT considered an emergency on this forum. period. when people see EMERGENY HELP FAST in the title it is usually a MAJOR health issue that somebody needs help with in order to SAVE their horse. not help somebody but items that they dont need for 3 more months.

do some research. look in the local classifieds, go to feed stores, craigslist. heck even call the local BLM if you have one and ask them.

nobody was judging you in the original post. but all you gave us was that you had to have them IMMEDIATELY even though you havnt even sent in an application for a mustang.


the more information you give the better we can help you but misadvertising and getting snooty with people who draw conclusions with the little information they have isnt going to help.


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

look people, I' m really stressed out right now, I'm having personal issues right now and I am really desperate for this. I know I don't need a yearling untamed mustang, but I have been waiting practically my whole life to do this. plus if I adopt a mustang,I will be helping out the BLM. I am only 14 and I have saved all the money for the round pen by myself and that goes to show how important this is to me. please everyone, I' m really sorry if I offended anyone or made my first post unclear, just please try to understand. I have a huge training support system, and the stereotypical opinion on mustang s is wrong. there is a reason they are paired with teens. I have met so many tamed wold ones and wild ones in my life and none of them fit their stereotype. please just answer my questions and don't question my readiness. facilities,or anything else. just trust me. thanks everyone, and again, sorry if I was offensive or unclear.


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

Roperchik- I'm really sorry I came across that way. I haven't sent in the application yet because saying I have the stuff required on a government form is a felony. that's why I need it so fast because I need to send in the application. I have a deadline again . I' m sorry and thank you for the advice.


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

hberry yes I have a shelter I just need the round pen for turnout because a horse can't be cooped up in a stall all day everyday and panels wood or steel or pipes are required.


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

whoa I dont get it who changed the name of my thread? whoever did thanks! I couldn't figure it out lol


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> I know I don't need a yearling untamed mustang, but I have been waiting practically my whole life to do this.


So all 14 years? You do know you are luckier than most 14 year olds. You ALREADY have 2 horses and are in 4-H. That's more than others can say. Be happy with what you have. No I do not believe you are ready to take on an unbroken mustang yearling, unless you have some trainers that are going to be standing 2 feet away from you. Its not like the movies, that horse does not know you mean good. You have to EARN their trust and that does not happen over night


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

Casey02 said:


> So all 14 years? You do know you are luckier than most 14 year olds. You ALREADY have 2 horses and are in 4-H. That's more than others can say. Be happy with what you have. No I do not believe you are ready to take on an unbroken mustang yearling, unless you have some trainers that are going to be standing 2 feet away from you. Its not like the movies, that horse does not know you mean good. You have to EARN their trust and that does not happen over night


you don't know me. you have never seen my facilities. I am very happy with what I have but I am not the only rider in my family. 2 horses for 7 riders. look, I am ready for thus and I know it's not like the movies but I have multiple friends who have virtually no horse experience who have been through this program and have had a wonderful time. look at teensandoregonmustangs.org if mustangs were truly horrible they would nor be paired with kids ages 10 to 18. again everyone, please don't question my readiness, facilities, etc. please just answer my questions.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Those 10-18 year olds have people around them at all times while their mustang is still untrusting. No one is putting down the breed but informing you that it would be irresponsible for you to not have one with out help. And there is a huge age difference between 10 and 18. Especially in horse experience years. Having fun aka a wonderful time is all monitored by very experienced horse people and that's why all the stories you see are successful. Plus its on a website they are not going to post stories that didn't end well to make their program look bad. 

There is a difference between riders and trainers. Do you have any training experience?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

You already had them answered. Multiple times. 

Any person who was competent enough a horse owner would know where. I don't even own a horse yet, and I know where to get round pens. 

You are going to get judged, no matter where you go. I'm 20 and my experiences are questioned pretty often. Its not that I'm not trust worthy, its that you are taking the life of something living-- and not to mention dangerous-- into your own hands. Any number of things can happen, or go wrong. 

What in the world makes you think you need one now? Why not wait in the future when you are older? You are still young, and have time to learn so much. I have my moments where I'm all "rush rush rush! Gotta get ready for a horse!!!" But I look logically and I realize: I'm in NO position right now to own. 

Take what you have and explore. A horse is a huge commitment.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Deschutes said:


> You already had them answered. Multiple times. _yup, by several people_
> 
> Any person who was competent enough a horse owner would know where. I don't even own a horse yet, and I know where to get round pens. _so do I and I have no need for them nor any need in the immediate future_
> 
> ...


Welcome to the equestrian world where we judge and are judged. I'd get used to it pretty fast, you'll never survive it otherwise.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Already having 2 horses, I would have to assume that your parents already know where to get supplies. Did you ask them? What did they say? Go on an online forum and ask where to get stuff? Maybe they did. Or you didn't ask them and are trying to do this without them knowing. Or just making it up. 

If you have 7 riders in your family, wouldn't it be better to just get an already trained horse? You wouldn't be able to ride the yearling for at least a year. That's just when you would start breaking the horse to ride. Then at least a couple months of steady training. 

Buying a trained horse, you could ride right away, wouldn't have to buy a round pen, and wouldn't have to spend time and money on training. 

I think you have that fantasy vision of those in the movies. Real life is nothing like the movies. You need to know what you are doing to handle and train an unhandled horse. Even though you may have help, I don't think this is a wise decision.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

Deschutes- I know where to get them for super expensive. I am looking for cheaper possibly used ones. I am only 14 so I don't have a full time job and I can't legally. my parents said they would agree to let me do this if I raised the money myself. I have been working so hard to get the money, pop cans, extra chores, chores for other people, etc.

everyone- my parents have enough money to pay med bills if something ever happened, we aren't poor(we aren't rich though either). making me earn the money is a responsibility thing. like I said I can't send in my application till I have the pen or I will or I would be committing a felony. I'm not going to commit a felony that's why I need a round pen so fast. I did not come up with this 15 minutes ago. more like years ago and its taken me this long to get the money I have. I especially won't be committing any felonies since my dad' s a detective, but I wouldn't commit one anyways


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

Deschutes- I know you are trying to help so thank you, I know I will be judged in the horse world and people won't always trust me. I am truly sorry you can't own a horse. I really hope you are able soon, you seem like a really responsible person and I know you would be a great owner. so, thanks for all your advice and I hope you continue to share your knowledge with others


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Trust me. There will always be yearly mustangs available for adoption. 

I find that it is so much easier not to stress about the finances, the where to put them, the training, medical bills, feed, until after I am financially off. 

Trust me... It will save you so much stress, and grey hairs! 

I just got a job, and right now I get thirty hours bi weekly currently. If I didn't have obligations to help keep my family afloat, my volunteer work, my equestrian team, or my car, which all take money, if be snatching up this beautiful seven year old quarab. But... I don't.

Edit-- thank you!

I am in a position like you are, so I can really relate. And I can say in hind sight, the victory is always sweeter when you start out on a good path, mentally, financially, and physically.


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

MissColors said:


> Those 10-18 year olds have people around them at all times while their mustang is still untrusting. No one is putting down the breed but informing you that it would be irresponsible for you to not have one with out help. And there is a huge age difference between 10 and 18. Especially in horse experience years. Having fun aka a wonderful time is all monitored by very experienced horse people and that's why all the stories you see are successful. Plus its on a website they are not going to post stories that didn't end well to make their program look bad.
> 
> There is a difference between riders and trainers. Do you have any training experience?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have tons of experience and my mom was a trainer. plus I have two 4h lead/mentors and a high school senior who is another mentor and has done the program multiple times.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

So, where have you checked already? Did a search with google for "round pen panels" and I got several websites that offer them. What price range are you trying to stay in? 

I also searched on eBay for "round pen panels". Found these which they say are good for mustang requirements:
Horse Fence Round Pen Arena Corral Panel and Farm Gates | eBay

You said you need 7 panels. That would only make about a 30' round pen. Not very big for a turn out. Just a thought. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

RideHorses1626 said:


> I have tons of experience and my mom was a trainer. plus I have two 4h lead/mentors and a high school senior who is another mentor and has done the program multiple times.


What's your basic rule to gain a horses respect? What do you do to gain a horses respect?(same question just worded differently) Just curious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

usandpets- thanks! I looked on all those things. yes I saw that on eBay and looked in to in and found out shipping would be over $500 I only need 7 because it will be connected to a stall and I have three other fields, two big one small, that he or she could be turned out into once gentled. I have watched craigslist, eBay, done google searches, etc. I'm trying to stay under $80 per panel, $85 at most. thanks again


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

MissColors- I prefer to use Monty Roberts' join up. I take my horses somewhere where there is a round pen or arena and do it there. then I work at home more once we're "joined up"'. you should check it out on YouTube some time. it's a pretty amazing thing. search Monty Roberts Join Up.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

subbing..


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

RideHorses1626 said:


> MissColors- I prefer to use Monty Roberts' join up. I take my horses somewhere where there is a round pen or arena and do it there. then I work at home more once we're "joined up"'. you should check it out on YouTube some time. it's a pretty amazing thing. search Monty Roberts Join Up.



Ahhh the arrogance of youth. It's a pretty safe bet than Miss Colors and 99% of people on this horse board have heard of Monty before. You know, many of us have been around a while. 

It's also a pretty safe bet that about 60% of us have dismissed his painting by numbers approach.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I have used join up and have found that its not always successful. If the horse learns that you want its attention and doesn't have to work when its near you then it shall join up frequently even when not asked. Only because it is conditioned to understand you that way. Not that it respects you. Trust me on this one. I have been around a horse or four.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Not always being 40-60. 60 not. Horses are smart and will adapt quickly for survival. Especially ones who are trying to just survive in their new homes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

you have your ways and I have mine. I like join up, maybe you don't. let's just leave it at that. different things work for different people.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

You will learn in time more than to what you see right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

AlexS said:


> Ahhh the arrogance of youth. It's a pretty safe bet than Miss Colors and 99% of people on this horse board have heard of Monty before. You know, many of us have been around a while.
> 
> It's also a pretty safe bet that about 60% of us have dismissed his painting by numbers approach.


I'm sorry I don't understand what you're saying? I'm confused lol


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

MissColors- 
I know, but join up has worked for me do far, if I find someday that if fails me, I will find a new method.

Alex's- I know most people have heard of him, I just wanted to be sure she had.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Wasn't talking about that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You suggested that she look up Monty, because you know more than she does, and you thought it's possible that she was not familiar with him. 
Monty first appeared on the scene in the late 90s, I think you were probably still breast feeding then, however we were not. 

It's is very likely that if someone has been around a while longer, that they are more aware than you think. 

You do realize that join up can be done without a round pen right? Are you aware of the arguments against join up? Maybe you could do some reading and research rather than just blindly following, hence the painting by numbers comment. Painting by numbers is those kits you can buy in craft stores. The painting is drawn for you already and you use the numbered paint to color in the blanks. Ie. no talent yourself, just following a pattern.


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

Alex's yes yes I' m familiar with the arguments. I know you don't need a round pen for join up but it is easiest with one. I don't think I k'm ow more than her I can almost garruntee she knows more than me. I suggested it because I didn't know if she knew about it. I thought she probably did but I wanted to be sure. you can't tell me what I think you aren't in my brain.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

RideHorses1626 said:


> you can't tell me what I think you aren't in my brain.


Not sure what you mean???


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

RideHorses1626 said:


> usandpets- thanks! I looked on all those things. yes I saw that on eBay and looked in to in and found out shipping would be over $500 I only need 7 because it will be connected to a stall and I have three other fields, two big one small, that he or she could be turned out into once gentled. I have watched craigslist, eBay, done google searches, etc. I'm trying to stay under $80 per panel, $85 at most. thanks again


So basically you have $600 to work with. Do you have to have panels for fencing or can you just set up new fencing? $600 would be plenty to put up some type of fencing but I don't know the requirements you need. You won't find much in panels for that little. 

Maybe you should plan on waiting another year and save up more money. Maybe make a deal/contract with your parents where you pay what you've got already and work the rest off. Panels are a big investment but should last several years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

AlexS you told me that I suggested she look up join up because I thought I knew more than her. that isn't true so I told you you couldn't tell me what I think.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Get your parents to find panels for fencing. I wouldn't be letting any minor child of mine go on the internet to solicit strangers for building materials. That is the job of an adult, but I would darn sure make you do the majority of the work building the pen. As far as the mustang goes, you will do fine, you youngsters heal fast. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

Can you as a 14 year old even adopt a mustang? Or do you have to have your parents apply and adopt for you? You said in another post you'll be moving in 2 years, what happens to your horse then? And why get a yearling when you clearly want a horse to ride? I think your getting a little ahead of yourself. You have a whole life ahead of you... This honestly sounds like your rushing into it. I'm betting most of these folks have been around horses way longer then you've been alive, so you should listen to their advice. There's a lot of smart people on here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

usandpets- I have 639 as of today but I am still working. I am trying to convince my parents into helping out a bit but if they don't then they don't... panels are the retirement. wooden, steel, or pipes. I can't build one though because I want to be able to take it with me if Just ever move our if I ever need them for something else.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

RideHorses1626 said:


> whoa I dont get it who changed the name of my thread? whoever did thanks! I couldn't figure it out lol


 

I changed it , and then forgot to let you know. My bad.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

There are a lot of good opinions and a lot of smart and talented people on here. I'm sorry everyone is giving you a hard time. I've noticed most teenagers get told immediately that they can't do this or that with a horse because they do not know enough (90% of the time its true) so don't feel offended. It is out of concern even if it seems mean. These are great people who care about your well being.

IMHO I have dealt with the Oregon teens and mustangs and I think it is a great opportunity so don't get discouraged. And I did read the part about you having trainers and a support system to help you, best advice is use them. I also think its great that you are trying to be responsible and do it all yourself without your parents help. As far as a round pen, your honest best bet is just build one, so what if you can't move it, its your best chance of getting one in your price range. Your options are limited so if this is something you really want then you need to look at currently the only option you have.

I personally like Monty despite the arguments, I don't like Parelli despite the arguments, I love Clinton Anderson and Buck Brannamam, John Lyons is another good trainer too. Does this make me a bad trainet because I use a different method? No it doesn't. Everyone has different opinions and uses different training methods. Does that make them wrong? No. Join up is a beautiful thing if done right but like someone said it doesn't always work, what then? You need as many tools in your toolbox as you can get. Not every method works for every horse. So keep that in mind and expand past just one Training method.

If I was asked how to gain a horses respect my answer would be that it depends on the horse. I have round penned my mare once. She doesn't get it or like it. But she does respect me. I move her out of my space and make her move her feet when she acts up (same concept as CAs round penning without a round pen) I am her leader and she knows that. She is pastured with 8-12 other horses depending on who is rotated where and every horse knows as soon as I make a shooing motion with my hand that they need to move their butts out of my way. I use so many different methods at random times that really its more my method and it works but it was created by learning as many other methods as I could. 

Take this advice and others with a grain of salt but keep your mind open to what they have to say. This is where maturity comes in and you have to separate the positive from the negative and not let the negative get the better of you. Your attitude towards people will effect how they talk to you as well. When someone says something rude just thank them for their opinion (They do have a right to their opinion even if you disagree) and move on. A good positive attitude will get you answers when you need them.

Keep us updated and I wish you the best of luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

If you built a round pen, what's your reasoning for thinking that you can't move it? As easily as you dig the holes for the posts, you would dig them out again.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

AlexS said:


> If you built a round pen, what's your reasoning for thinking that you can't move it? As easily as you dig the holes for the posts, you would dig them out again.


That was my thought but I think she wants to move it on a regular basis? Idk but I LOVE my hand built round pen. Its custom LoL just how I like and want it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

countrylove said:


> That was my thought but I think she wants to move it on a regular basis? Idk but I LOVE my hand built round pen. Its custom LoL just how I like and want it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then do it the way you want it and move it as often as you need. It's only a days work to dig it up.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

AlexS said:


> Then do it the way you want it and move it as often as you need. It's only a days work to dig it up.


I completely agree I just don't think the OP realizes how easy it can be to move. Like I said I love my hand built round pen... which is why I encouraged her to build her own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

So, I am going to weigh in on this issue. My thinking is post pone your yearling till next year. I was considering adopting a BLM horse two years ago. I looked into the requirement and then looked up the cost of the round pen. I ear marked that pen at around 1500 for one that was 6 foot tall. Then I thought of the property the horse would be on and my student status. I realized that was not an investment I could make with school. For me to get a wild one at that time was a disadvantage for the horse. What I decided to do was postpone that mustang investment for a few years. When I have my ideal property and can afford the round corral. I am taking this horse out of a totally different environment. I am taking away its ability to provide for itself and I better be able to provide for as well if not better than it could provide for itself. Which for me means I find a better paying job and become established at that job. 

I think instead of freaking out about needing a round corral TODAY. Spend time working and apply next year. If you can't apply next year because you are moving than where would the mustang go next year? I understand personnel problems can result is us fixating on something; however, most times adding something new does not solve the problem but makes more problems.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If you aren't ready to have this mustang this year (no panels for him) I still fail to see why you need to RUSH to get it done this year?

You'll spend plenty of your life rushing. Why not take the next year to save up more money so that you can get good quality panels in the height and dimensions that you need?

There will always be mustangs around. They aren't going to run out by next year and you will still age-qualify next year at the age of 15.

Why rush? Plus, if you get this mustang, that's going to be less time for you at your part time jobs to earn money to keep the mustang. Again, it would be better to save more money over the course of the year so that you have a money cushion for this new horse. 

Plus, you say you are having some personal issues right now. I don't think that adding another STRESSOR to your life (an untrained, possibly violent mustang) would be a good thing. Sure, you might get lucky and get a well-mannered, easy going, and eventually friendly mustang. But you might also get a crazy, wild, mean, dangerous one who thinks you are just trying to trap him.


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

jinx1990 said:


> Can you as a 14 year old even adopt a mustang? Or do you have to have your parents apply and adopt for you? You said in another post you'll be moving in 2 years, what happens to your horse then? And why get a yearling when you clearly want a horse to ride? I think your getting a little ahead of yourself. You have a whole life ahead of you... This honestly sounds like your rushing into it. I'm betting most of these folks have been around horses way longer then you've been alive, so you should listen to their advice. There's a lot of smart people on here.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


my parents are the legal adopters yes. if we move the horse comes with me. my parents said they would not get a house where we could not have horses. I have a horse to ride, I want to go through the whole training and gentling process myself this time. I'm sorry it sounds like I'm rushing into this, I guess I've been unclear. this has been planned for a long time. it has taken me years to save up the money, that is why I need to have the money .so soon. I understand that it is hard when people know nothing about me, to answer my questions
please just trust me.

usandpets- thank you.for . actually trying to work with me and help me with what vi have instead of telling me I'm not ready.


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

beau159- by personal issues I mean family issues. my great grandpa is dying and two of my aunt's just died recently. I know this seems like a stressor, but I've actually noticed, contrary to popular belief, that working with horses actually relieves my stress. I know that sounds 
dumb but it's true.


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

rookie said:


> So, I am going to weigh in on this issue. My thinking is post pone your yearling till next year. I was considering adopting a BLM horse two years ago. I looked into the requirement and then looked up the cost of the round pen. I ear marked that pen at around 1500 for one that was 6 foot tall. Then I thought of the property the horse would be on and my student status. I realized that was not an investment I could make with school. For me to get a wild one at that time was a disadvantage for the horse. What I decided to do was postpone that mustang investment for a few years. When I have my ideal property and can afford the round corral. I am taking this horse out of a totally different environment. I am taking away its ability to provide for itself and I better be able to provide for as well if not better than it could provide for itself. Which for me means I find a better paying job and become established at that job.
> 
> I think instead of freaking out about needing a round corral TODAY. Spend time working and apply next year. If you can't apply next year because you are moving than where would the mustang go next year? I understand personnel problems can result is us fixating on something; however, most times adding something new does not solve the problem but makes more problems.


thanks for the advice. I already decided I couldn't apply if I didn't get the pen in time. I really want to do it this year because I have been waiting so long. if God closes this door, then he closes out. I'm just doing what I can to keep it open while I can.


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

if I build one, it will have to be the full size I'm intending to have in a few years. 50ft. and that would be to hard to carry . I would need a helicopter or something


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

waresbear said:


> Get your parents to find panels for fencing. I wouldn't be letting any minor child of mine go on the internet to solicit strangers for building materials. That is the job of an adult, but I would darn sure make you do the majority of the work building the pen. As far as the mustang goes, you will do fine, you youngsters heal fast. Good luck!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thanks! yes yes when I find something I like I tell my parents and if they like it they contact them. it usually ends up being sold out not what it seems to be. you are the first person to really support me on this forum and yes I have done all the work to earn the money


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks countrylove you really get me at first I wanted to build one, but my parents don't like the idea


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Shouldn't you be in school right now being as you are 14?


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> Shouldn't you be in school right now being as you are 14?


yes but I'm sick


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck. I too had always wanted a Mustang, but the time was never right. Finally (at 48) I decided to go for it. I reinforced a stall in an old barn I was leasing at the time, made a run out of mismatched panels and put in my application. Bella was just over a year old when I brought her home.....she's now six. Probably one of the most rewarding things I've ever done. I had hands on her within a couple of days & she was halter broken within a week. Generally, if you are adopting a yearling they are usually actually born in captivity to mares that were pregnant when captured. They are used to seeing people, they just haven't had "hands on". My husband swore there was "no way" Bella was "wild"...he had predicted my demise (or at least serious injury) at the hands (hooves?) of my foolhardy childhood dream. If you have supportive parents and a mentor, there is no reason you should not be successful.


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

Bellasmom- thanks! everyone I know who has done the program has said that it is very rewarding and that they loved it. thanks for your support


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

RideHorses1626 said:


> if I build one, it will have to be the full size I'm intending to have in a few years. 50ft. and that would be to hard to carry . I would need a helicopter or something


If you build one, you can make it in sections just like you would have using the metal panels. Unless it is a requirement to get the mustang, you don't need to put up post first. You could make them into 4 foot sections or how ever big you want but still able to move them. You would just have to make a way for them to attach to each other. Most round pens that I've seen using the metal panels are not anchored or use posts to hold them in place. Each section holds the next. 

Here's a couple pics to give you an example or ideas:
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought about that, but would that really be much cheaper?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

RideHorses1626 said:


> I thought about that, but would that really be much cheaper?


I don't know. Not sure what the prices are for wood or how much you'd need.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ With the price of lumber, I seriously doubt it would be cheaper, and they would be terribly heavy compared to corral panels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

If all you need are 7 panels you're pretty close to being able to afford it. I think you said you had $500 saved up in another thread (sorry, didn't read through all the replies on this one). Here's a Craigslist ad for 5' x 12' panels for $100 each, plus whatever they want for the gate. Maybe your parents could lend you the money you're lacking and allow you to pay back over time?
NOBLE PANELS- Round Pen

This ad might be worth looking into also to see if they'll sell just the number of panels you need:
New Noble Round Pen -Also Horse Shelter for $1,050 fence fencing barn


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks Verona1016, I have seen those listings, but the problem is, I don't have a lot of time to get another $100. my parents won't loan me any money but I will certainly try


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe the people selling the panels would be willing to let you work off the remaining $100 especially if you explain the situation and how you've already raised the money you have on your own. Showing your responsible might even get you a discount.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

countrylove said:


> Maybe the people selling the panels would be willing to let you work off the remaining $100 especially if you explain the situation and how you've already raised the money you have on your own. Showing your responsible might even get you a discount.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'll give it a try


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Rideshorse...I always dreamed as a child of taming a wild mustang and I still do sometimes. I have a 15 year old daughter and you remind me a lot of her. I admire your gut and determination. However, I think your parents are concerned which is why they are trying to make you pay for this all. I think they are trying to teach you a lesson. Lesson is supposed to be... I can't handle this right now because I am not financially, physically, or emotionally able. You don't seem to be getting that.


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

hberrie actually I have had a lot of long conversations with them and they said they support me one hundred percent. they just want me to prove I'm responsible enough. my mom has wanted me to have an opportunity like this. after all, she was the one who came up with this idea. well sort of, I have been wanting to do this for a long time and finally about a year ago after horse fair, she saw some people who had success with the program and she said somethingsomething along the lines of "why don't you do that mustang thing you've wanted to do? I think you're probably ready now. if you save all the money, you can." I remember it vividly. it was one of the best days of my life. aside from getting my first horse and my siblings being born.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Good luck with your endeavor! I am glad to know that your parents support you and that they will help you or the horse out if either of you get in over your heads. I really do wish you the best of luck! I kinda wish I had a chance to do what you are doing


----------



## RideHorses1626 (Jan 8, 2013)

hberrie said:


> Good luck with your endeavor! I am glad to know that your parents support you and that they will help you or the horse out if either of you get in over your heads. I really do wish you the best of luck! I kinda wish I had a chance to do what you are doing


thanksI hope you get a chance too someday


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

RideHorses1626 said:


> contrary to popular belief, that working with horses actually relieves my stress. I know that sounds
> dumb but it's true.


Not really. A lot of people would agree with you. Even when I am training someone else horse it still is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Not sure if you are still looking but found this in Salem Oregon's Craigslist. 
Texas iron round pen panels


----------

